# Detailers in Neath/Port talbot area



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys, just wondering if there is anyone covering the Neath/Port Talbot area?

Im currently putting together a business plan to start up a mobile detailing service to cover these areas and i was wondering if there is a market here to support a one man outfit detailing part time ( has to fit in with uni schedule)

Thanks for any help you can provide 

Sam.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

your going to have to broaden your area , being mobile means just that


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

And don't forget it isn't just about starting up gung ho.

It aint easy :thumb:


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

if your going to be serious about it cant see it working if your only doing it part time , your guna have to be reliable and available, detailing can be tough and a full time job u need to use top quality profesional products and you need to have masive attention to detail if your going to charge detailing prices


----------

